# vmware-modules lasen sich nicht installieren

## 3PO

Hallo Zusammen,

ich wollte mir vmare-server installieren, aber leider bricht der Compiler mit folgendem Fehler ab.

--> http://pastebin.com/f315f7730

Das seltsame ist aber, dass sich vmware-modules-1.0.0.24 installieren lassen, aber leider funktionieren die nicht mit vmware-server 1.x  :Sad: 

Hier noch die emerge --info: --> http://pastebin.com/f7b4b4df3

Hat Jemand eine Idee, wie ich das Problem beheben kann?Last edited by 3PO on Sat Aug 15, 2009 2:59 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## 3PO

Nach etwas Suche habe ich herausgefunden, das die vmware-modules für Kernel 2.6.30-r4 einen Patch benötigen.

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit diesen irgendwie einzubauen?

Siehe hier:  --> http://communities.vmware.com/thread/208963

----------

## 3PO

Niemand eine Idee??   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## snIP3r

 *3PO wrote:*   

> Niemand eine Idee??  

 

hi 3po!

schau dir mal diesen bug hier an: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=276579

lt. dem report wird ein patch fuer kernel 2.6.30 angewandt:

```

...

 * Applying 1.0.0.24-kernel-2.6.30.patch ...                            

...

```

das muesste bei dir dann eigentlich auch der fall sein... oder kannst du wie hier auch beschrieben nicht compilieren?

HTH

snIP3r

----------

